
Facebook is down - thathoo
http://facebook.com
======
ColinWright
For anyone who cares, here is a list of posts with people saying "Facebook is
down":

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15080671](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15080671)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15080660](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15080660)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15080229](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15080229)

------
mustafabisic1
Not for me (BiH) - not that anybody cares about BiH, just wanted to pitch in
:)

------
rkuykendall-com
Down for me (US, NYC)

------
BaptisteGreve
Down for me (FR)

------
peter_tonoli
Not for me (AU).

------
ColinWright
Not for me (UK).

